# Recording acoustic guitar with 2 Ribbon mics



## johnreelsound (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a quick line to point people to the session page for Graham Hodge which we put up last week. Those ribbon mics are the business!

http://www.recording-microphones.co.uk/recording-Graham.shtml

Cheers Johnr


----------



## johnreelsound (Feb 3, 2008)

If you look at video clip 10 on this page you can see how I position them to record the guitar and vocal at the same time using the null points to cut out spill. http://www.recording-microphones.co.uk/recording-Acoustic-Guitars2.shtml
It works well. I have used them in Blumlein to record more ambient sources and they do sound good. 
Ps love your signature quotes


----------

